

FBI arrests 16 Anons across US; UK police pick up LulzSec member - wicknicks
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2011/07/fbi-arrests-16-anons-across-us-uk-police-pick-up-lulzsec-member.ars

======
gapanalysis
Hope they get more than a slap on the wrist.

~~~
Udo
Don't take this the wrong way, but do you get paid to post these insightful
little one liners in every Lulz/Anon/Whatever thread now or is HN just a
private curiosity for you? Judging from the language you used in the only
actual text you posted so far I'm assuming you're a law enforcement
professional. I'm actually OK with sock puppet accounts but you could make a
more interesting case on behalf of your employer instead of just throwing
blanket statements around.

~~~
JamieEi
His account was created 106 days ago and has 7 posts, 4 of which are about
Anon/Lulz. From this you conclude that he is a sock puppet paid by someone
(the FBI?) to lead us astray with his constant one liners. Seems like a
stretch, but hey that's just me.

~~~
Udo
I'm not saying he's leading anyone astray. But I do think it's a sock puppet
account, yes. Just not a very effective one, that's why I made the mistake of
trying to provide some feedback. But hey, that's just me.

~~~
gapanalysis
Not a sock puppet, sorry to disappoint. Should I say more? I think "do no
harm" applies when you claim to be an activist. I can't justify an attack as a
protest or retaliation against governments, corporations who act contrary to
the public interest, fundamentalists, or individual sock puppets when you harm
others by disclosing personal information, disrupting business, etc. The fact
that you want to "out" someone or some organization and you can't find a legal
way to do it doesn't justify doing whatever you decide is the best course of
action. And if you do decide to break the law in protest, perhaps you might
consider manning up and identifying yourself like Ghandi or King.

~~~
Udo
Thanks for getting back to this, and for the clarification. So there is
someone at home after all ;-) Btw, I get where you're coming from, and I don't
disagree with you on this subject.

